# Looking to become an Arborist Apprentice, what do I need?



## Cabsmell (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, my name is Sean
I'm looking at starting Arborist Apprenticeship in the Barrie, Ontario (Canada) area, what do I need to become an apprentice? Do I need to be in school (college) first to start? I have my Grade 12 Math College and Diploma etc.. I am very interested in this profession and would really appreciate any help you guys could offer me. Thanks  

-Sean


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 26, 2011)

You need a fully functional brain (less common than one might think), no fear of heights and be in good physical condition. A strong work ethic is always helpful. If you have all of these, you should be employable.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 26, 2011)

It helps if your skin is particularly thick; both to the resist cuts and abrasions that come with climbing trees, and to endure the abrasive nature of some of the folks you are likely to be working with.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Nov 26, 2011)

strong work ethic , above average mechanical aptitude, willingness to drag brush, drag rakes, CARRY n coil ropes ,clean equipment , etc etc now find an established arborist to take you under their wing , attitude attitude attitude good luck


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 26, 2011)

all of that stuff, and its a good idea to try and find a good company to work for, dont start with the wrong guy teaching you the wrong way to do things
youll work on the ground for a while
i myself have taught a couple people how to climb, and told many others they arent ready
a big thing is the saw, falling isnt the number 1 danger imo, the real threat is that saw
if you dont have total control on the ground, dont think youre ready to take one in a tree


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't quite agree with that opinion, Troy.

Most tree-work related injuries come from wood recently cut by the saw. Guys clubbed by falling wood, or knocked off ladders, or cut themselves with the saw due to something unexpected happening. Mostly, an arborist trainee needs to learn what the work consists of, and how to do it safely. Naturally, that would include a lot of saw handling expertise.

"Felling" is one of the last skills an arborist needs to acquire.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 27, 2011)

Get or aim to get your truck licence.

Volunteer a few days with a few local tree crews as to be sure this is what you want, many start and many then change their minds.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 27, 2011)

"An Aborist Apprentice", is that an official title in Canada? Like leading to a "Master Aborist"? In the states you just start as a helper, or groundie. Learn to look up all the time, and run like hell if someone yells headache. You'll know which way to run if you're always looking up. Learn to move fast but not in a hurry. When tying a saw or other equipment on the rope for a climber, tie it on and get out from under it. When roping limbs and wood out of the tree, pull it clear, untie it, and get out. While waiting for the climber to do something, stand out past the drip line, pay attention, move in as needed, and get back out. The one thing I see in newbies, is how slow they move, and how long they linger under me. I stress do not stand directly under me, I may drop something, a strap or clip may fail. Falling stuff moves at 32ft per second squared, and it dosen't stop and think about whether it's going to move or not. 

Becoming an Arborist is different than just becoming a climber. I've seen fantastic climbers that could never run a business. It varies greatly from state to state. In MD you have to be licensed and insured to use the title Tree Expert and perform Tree Work for pay. When I took the test in 1999 you had to have a 4 year degree or 8 years work in the trade just to quilify to take the test. You need to know basic law, property lines and whose liable. Basic electricty to keep from getting fried. Basic geology and substructure, what your trees grow in and are supported by. When I say basic I don't mean, yep that's dirt the tree is growin in, and yep those are wires. I mean basic collage level or trade level courses. A few years ago MD switched to the ISA certification test for the MD Tree Expert exam. You can get study info from the ISA on the test.

In some states all you need is an old Subaru stationwagon with a hitch and a 4X4 cart, a $99 Wild Thang, and you're in business. But, that's not an arborist.

You sound sincere in your interest. It has always seemed to me that Canada was a bit more stringent in their licensing and standards than we are. Hang out a while and see if we get some input from some business owners up your way. Good luck, Joe.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 27, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> ...
> 
> In some states all you need is an old Subaru stationwagon with a hitch and a 4X4 cart, a $99 Wild Thang, and you're in business. But, that's not an arborist.



Yep. That would be an equipment upgrade for many of my competitors. As I recall, Ropensaddle even has photo's of something like that in his neighborhood.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would say the most important things you'll need for your first day is a half gallon of mayonnaise and a stapler with only 25 staples in it........ don't ask me why but, if ya wanna feel part of the gang then just bring it preferably in a brown paper bag .....


----------



## deevo (Nov 27, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> "An Aborist Apprentice", is that an official title in Canada? Like leading to a "Master Aborist"? In the states you just start as a helper, or groundie. Learn to look up all the time, and run like hell if someone yells headache. You'll know which way to run if you're always looking up. Learn to move fast but not in a hurry. When tying a saw or other equipment on the rope for a climber, tie it on and get out from under it. When roping limbs and wood out of the tree, pull it clear, untie it, and get out. While waiting for the climber to do something, stand out past the drip line, pay attention, move in as needed, and get back out. The one thing I see in newbies, is how slow they move, and how long they linger under me. I stress do not stand directly under me, I may drop something, a strap or clip may fail. Falling stuff moves at 32ft per second squared, and it dosen't stop and think about whether it's going to move or not.
> 
> Becoming an Arborist is different than just becoming a climber. I've seen fantastic climbers that could never run a business. It varies greatly from state to state. In MD you have to be licensed and insured to use the title Tree Expert and perform Tree Work for pay. When I took the test in 1999 you had to have a 4 year degree or 8 years work in the trade just to quilify to take the test. You need to know basic law, property lines and whose liable. Basic electricty to keep from getting fried. Basic geology and substructure, what your trees grow in and are supported by. When I say basic I don't mean, yep that's dirt the tree is growin in, and yep those are wires. I mean basic collage level or trade level courses. A few years ago MD switched to the ISA certification test for the MD Tree Expert exam. You can get study info from the ISA on the test.
> 
> ...



Good advice as well. There are a lot of fly by nighters around here with wildthings and pick me up truck hackers with no insurance/workers comp etc. You can also take the basic chainsaw course as well. Take the programs at Fleming or Humber College, or Arborculture Canada (check their site) I have enough help right now, but if you want to come out and see how things go feel free to PM me since you are only 15-20 minutes from me.


----------

